# nagelneuer Rahmen voller Haarrisse



## Fretchen (29. Januar 2006)

Am 12.01. habe ich mein Faunus in die Arme geschlossen und jetzt schon sowas.
Die Risse sind in der Pulverbeschichtung - der Klarlack darüber ist in Ordnung.

Ich hoffe für Bergwerk, dass es ein Einzelfall ist.
Bin gespannt, wie die Herren morgen reagieren.............

Wenn das so weiter geht steig ich um auf Canyon.............

Caro


----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo und guten Morgen Fretchen,

ich bin sicher der Werner Zebisch wird sich Deiner Sache annehmen. Wart´s ab, alles wird gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highflyhahn (31. Januar 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und guten Morgen Fretchen,
> 
> ich bin sicher der Werner Zebisch wird sich Deiner Sache annehmen. Wart´s ab, alles wird gut.


jepp, alles am laufen...siehe bergwerkunion-forum...
grüße


----------



## joob45 (31. Januar 2006)

ja ok aber bw kann dafür ja wohl nichts. liegt am pulverer. sollte aber geklärt werden können. schicke deinen frame halt wieder zurück und dann wirds seinen weg gehn. bw ist ansich doch geil. aber votec auch.


----------



## Fretchen (31. Januar 2006)

Jo, der Rahmen geht zurück - natürlich in einer praktischen Canyon Versendebox   
Aber erst, wenn Herr Zebisch das O.K. gibt, dass der neue Rahmen fertig ist.

Nichts gegen Canyon fahren - aber der Seb auf seinem uralt Ideal....... Nö!

Caro


----------



## RolsRacer (10. Februar 2006)

Schade um die Risse im Lack, gut zu Wissen, dass das auf dem "kurzen" und persönlichen Weg geklärt werden kann. Ich behalte mir einen Kommentar zu asiatischen Herstellern vor.


----------



## Hupert (11. Februar 2006)

"Asiatische Hersteller" ...ich lach mich tot. Glaubst du eigentlich wirklich, das der Spruch noch irgendwie zieht... Ich hab früher schräg über die Straße vom Votec-Hauptwerk in Bretten gearbeitet. Da ist ne "Teststrecke" davor... leider völlig zugewachsen und mit nem Bike hab ich da NIEMALS jemanden gesehen. Wie´s teilweise mit der Qualität der Frames bei denen aussah kannst, denke ich, selbst du hier in diversen Foren nachlesen. Canyon läßt in Taiwan schweißen das ist sicherlich richtig, aber die Bikes werden seit jeher in Deutschland entwickelt und designt (von Lutz Scheffer übrigens, welcher diese Tätigkeit auch mal für BW inne hatte) und was die Einstellung zur Arbeit und die Motivation angeht, können ne Menge Deutsche noch was von unseren asiatischen Freunden lernen. Die in Fernost gefertigten Rahmen und Teile unterliegen übrigens alle den deutschen Normen zur Qualitätssicherung und was die Qualität meines XC9 angeht bin ich jeden Tag auf´s Neue begeistert. Ich habe selten Bikes gesehen, welche so sorgfältig und liebevoll verarbeitet sind.

Also erspar dir in Zukunft einfach hier dein Halbwissen kund zu tun und mach dich vorher lieber mal ein wenig kundig.

Grüße


----------



## RolsRacer (11. Februar 2006)

Gereizt?
Bei der Qulität und Arbeitsleistung gebe ich Dir voll Recht. Schon lange ist unser Land dem Ende des alten Rom näher als die USA dem Mars.
Das ist aber nicht der Punkt gewesen.
Ich meine auch viel mehr die räumlich Nähe und die ist nun mal unübertroffen. Den Vorteil machen sich die hiesigen Hersteller hoffentlich zu Nutzen was zum Beispiel Feedback, Service, Nähe am Markt etc betrifft. Darin sehe ich die einzige Chance für die wenigen europäischen Hersteller. Ob sie das auch tun vermag ich nicht zu sagen.
Dass Andere mit unter bessere Räder bauen gilt als unbestritten, war, wie gesagt nie die Frage, aber gilt es Chancen aus dem hiesigen Standort zwingend zu nutzen. Toyota kapieren, nicht kopieren.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Februar 2006)

RolsRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Gereizt?
> Toyota kapieren, nicht kopieren.


----------



## Hupert (11. Februar 2006)

Mit Kundennähe oder Nähe am Markt läßt sich leider nicht argumentieren und kopieren haben asiatische Bikeriesen wie Giant (ich würd mir keins mehr kaufen, aber hatts mal vor) auch längst nicht mehr nötig... die habens kapiert. Klar ist es für dich günstig wenn du in KA wohnst und der Hersteller mal eben um die Ecke sein Hauptwerk hat. Der Lebensgefährte ner guten Freundin von mir wohnt aber in Erfurt und wenn der ein Prob mit seinem BW hat bleibt ihm nur der Weg zum Händler... genau wie jedem anderen Käufer eines beliebigen Bikes auch, nur das das Händlernetz bei BW sehr dünn gestrickt ist und viele Händler aufgrund der derzeit etwas unsicheren Geschäftssituation bei BW eher vorsichtig sind, denn macht die Bude pleite stehen sie als Händler als erstes in der Pflicht dem Kunden gegenüber. Das kann im Falle der hoffnungslos überteuerten BW-Bikes schon mal ganz schön nach hinten losgehen...


----------



## daif (12. Februar 2006)

forum verwechselt?
.. ich wiederhole mich bestimmt zum 25.mal...es gibt leute hier die stehen auf total überteuerte bikes die mit steinzeitmethoden gefertigt werden...was nicht heisst dass wir automatisch mit den gepflogenheiten/ vorgehensweisen von bw die teilweise an den tag gelegt werden einverstanden sind. wir kennen die probleme von bw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (12. Februar 2006)

Nö nich verwechselt nur zufällig drin gelesen und aufgeregt... aber selbst wenn ihr auf Steinzeitbikes steht seid ihr bei BW an der falschen Adresse, ein wenig moderner gehts da schon zu... Oder dachtet ihr etwa das da ein riesiger schwitzender muskelbepackter Schmied am Amboss steht, den Frame ins Feuer hält und dann drauflos kloppt??? Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser, nur verlangen die leider zuviel Geld dafür.

Aber vielleicht geht´s euch ja drum die Qualität eurer Bikes (...die bei BW ohne Zweifel gegeben ist) an der näxten Eisdiele abschätzen zu lassen... ich für meinen Teil ziehe Nutzen vor!


----------



## daif (12. Februar 2006)

danke für die aufklärung über deren fertigungsprozess 
ich war schon dort und habe zugesehn 

das hier ist ein forum und natürlich darfst du hier deine meinung kundtun, aber ich ärgere mich wenn es wieder in richtung "schlechte stimmung machen" geht. wir ärgern uns auch über dies und das aber ich habe das gefühl dass das bei dir eher in die richtung "canyon ist so toll/besser und bw is doof" (sorry für die vereinfachung) geht...
das langweilt nich nur, sondern nervt..
und das Lutz schääääfer mal bei bw war wissen wir auch

ich will nicht streiten, aber mich nervt sowas einfach..
und deine kindischen eisdielen-kommentare kannste dir sparen 
und dieser rahmen um den es hier geht hat ein Pulverbeschichtungsproblem und BW pulvert nicht selbst..Sehr ärgerlich, aber ob deswegen die qualität von BW Rahmen "schlecht" is...naja

n schönen tag noch,
sei glücklich mit deinem Canyon, ich bin es mit meinem BW!

es zwingt dich niemand ein BW zu kaufen

different strokes for different folks


----------



## Hupert (12. Februar 2006)

Ich find Bergwerk schon schwer in Ordnung... spätestens seit der Anzeige in der Titanic aber ich versteh einfach immer noch nicht, warum ihr die Kohle zum Fenster rausschaufelt und welchen Gegenwert das hat... hat in meinen Augen schon was mit Poserei zu tun... Nen BW is nunmal imagemäßig kein Rocky und kann demnach auch nicht mit dem Imagevorteil  auftrumpfen. Vielleicht kann mir ja irgendjemand sagen warum ein BW soviel kosten darf... oder ein Votec... (Wo ich doch mal kurz davor war mir nen NC 1 zu gönnen...)


----------



## hai-ride (12. Februar 2006)

im moment kommen doch die besten rahmen aus taiwan. auf made in germany brauch sich da keiner was einbilden. fast alle hersteller lassen dort fertigen.
bei carbon ist das noch viel extremer, giant sind die einzigen die carbon rahmen selber fertigen!!


----------



## hai-ride (12. Februar 2006)

bw oder votec sind so teuer weil die nicht mal ein virtel von den stückzahlen anderer int. hersteller haben.


----------



## Hupert (12. Februar 2006)

hai-ride schrieb:
			
		

> bw oder votec sind so teuer weil die nicht mal ein virtel von den stückzahlen anderer int. hersteller haben.




Der Stückzahlaspekt ist sicher völlig richtig, aber doch kein Kaufargument und wenn geringe Stückzahlen oder die "Seltenheit" eines erworbenen Bikes doch ein Kaufargument sind, dann endet das ja doch schon wieder vor der ach so berüchtigten Eisdiele... 

Habt ihr eure BW eigentlich alle zum Vorzeigen oder fahrt ihr gelegentlich auch damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomblume (12. Februar 2006)

nein, wir putzen nur. Adios.


----------



## daif (12. Februar 2006)

aua, kopfschmerzen.......... 

ein letzter versuch,
du kommst hier her und ärgerst dich über bw und preise und dass diese nicht gerechtfertigt sind usw..AAAAAABBBEEEERR

WO IST DAS PROBLEM    

dir passt es nicht? dann kauf es nicht!!!!
du hast ein Canyon, na dann gratuliere ich zu dem tollen P/L Verhältnis , ABER was maulst du dann hier rum?? 

Es deutet mehr darauf hin dass du Neid empfindest als dass wir poser wären!!
Wenn alles so schlecht ist und die Preise so ungerechtfertigt hoch, warum interessierst du dich dann für BW bzw warum kommst dann hier her??

Ich poste doch auch nicht im 0815 ähhh Canyonforum


----------



## daif (12. Februar 2006)

Danke übrigens hupert!!

du hast meine Einschätzung voll bestätigt!
hast kein Interesse an BW (ausser negatives) und stänkerst hier rum und unterstellst den BW-Fahrern Posertum usw...

=> Du erfüllst alle Bedingungen eines Trolls, also geh dahin zurück wo du hergekommen bist

P.S: wenn du wirklich daran interessiert wärst warum man ein BW kauft hättest du die antwort (falls du nicht drauf kommst) auch ganz einfach durch n bissl suchen finden können!


----------



## hai-ride (12. Februar 2006)

warum sollen hai bikes einen "zweifelhaften ruf" haben?
antwort immer noch schuldig!


----------



## highflyhahn (12. Februar 2006)

Is ja noch lustig geworden hier  

Ich hoffe auf baldige Nachricht von BW. 
Sollte es sich wirklich um einen dummen Einzelfehler bei der Pulverbeschichtung handeln und der neue Rahmen zufriedenstellend sein, überlegen wir uns die Sache mit dem Saus und Braus nochmal ernsthaft. 
Wär schon stark  

aber auf das BW Opening will mein Schatz ja unbedingt mit seinem kleinen Schwarzen  

Caro


----------



## Hupert (12. Februar 2006)

@Daif

Gereizt?

Anstatt hier unflätig zu werden, bezieh dich doch mal auf die Kernaussage meines Posts.

Ach, und Dr. Freud wie genau ist denn ihre Einschätzung meiner "Einstellung" ausgefallen?  

Und ja, es ist noch richtig lustig geworden hier Highflyhahn, ich hoffe übrigens ganz ernsthaft das die Geschichte mit dem Frame in Fretchens Interesse ausgeht...


----------



## Hupert (12. Februar 2006)

hai-ride schrieb:
			
		

> warum sollen hai bikes einen "zweifelhaften ruf" haben?
> antwort immer noch schuldig!



Die Antwort ist doch hier nur allzu offensichtlich und ganz einfach...  Weil´s kein Bergwerk Rahmen ist.


----------



## DerRoggemann (12. Februar 2006)

Hupert du Hans Wurst, was willst du eigentlich ??

Mann spam doch woanders rum ! 

1. Hast du kein Bergwerk.

2. Willst du kein Bergwerk

3. Bist du hier unerwünscht.

4. Ist Daif nicht unflätig sondern spricht wunderschönes Deutsch 
    made in Germany (Ich komm ausm Norden, da spricht man hochdeutsch,
    deswegen hab ich da so meine Erfahrung !)
Also was willst du hier ???
Also ich kann gut verstehen wenn daif gereizt ist, der hat 
nämlich seinen Stolz. Außerdem geht es gerade dich rein
überhaupt nichts an was wir mit unseren Fahrrädern machen.
Und wenn du das hier alles (zit.) "nicht verstehst", ist das sehr
schade, aber da können wir dir auch nicht helfen. 
Außerdem gings hier um Caro`s Faunus und nich um deinen
Taiwan Gedöns.
Also Hupert, Finger ausm Popo und Klappe halten, dann kriegen
wir das schon wieder hin 

Ach und übrigens, wenn du dir deine Rädchen selbst zusammenbastelts
kann man das vielleicht auch nich verstehen...


----------



## Hupert (12. Februar 2006)

Schwamm drüber Jungs und nix für ungut. Vielleicht können wir ja mal nen Eis drüber essen gehen

....und schön putzen vorher!!!

Taiwan Gedöns tststs  Gedöns, kommt das eigentlich von Döner? Damit kennen die sich doch auch ganz gut aus bei BW...


----------



## Endurance (12. Februar 2006)

Warum darf ne Rolex so teuer sein?
Warum ist ein Rolls so teuer?
Warum sind Diamanten teuer?
Warum ist essen bei Böhm teuer?
Warum... könnte man unendlich fortsetzen. Letztendlich bestimmen die Kunden den Preis. Nur der Mindestpreis wird von den Lieferanten und anderweitigen Kosten festgelegt.

Übrigens auch ein Can... oder Radon oder ... kann schon als total überteuert betrachtet werden. Fast alle die ich kenne und nicht mit "biken" als Sport etc. zu tun haben schütteln nur den Kopf wenn so ein Fortbewegungsmittel >500 (nicht der LRS sondern das Komplettbike) kostet, über >4000 wage ich schon gar nachzudenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (12. Februar 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Schwamm drüber Jungs und nix für ungut. Vielleicht können wir ja mal nen Eis drüber essen gehen
> 
> ....und schön putzen vorher!!!


Oh putzen da bist Du bei mir beim Richtigen 

http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/v/Ebdurance-Bikes/Pfadfinder-04/Pfadfinder_dreckig.jpg.html
http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/v/Ebdurance-Bikes/Rotwild-RCC03/P2130103.jpg.html
http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/v/Ebdurance-Bikes/Nicolai_Argon/P1010004.JPG.html

soll ich Dir meine Adresse posten kannst zum putzen vorbeikommen, ich such da immer Freiwillge. Und danach lade ich Dich zum Eis ein oder zum Döner - wie wär der Vorschlag?

Hab mich hier in letzter Zeit selten so amüsiert - endlich wieder was los


----------



## daif (12. Februar 2006)

@roggemann

danke du meinst es gut, aber das mit dem stolz und so ..
net überbewerten die ganze sache hier und beschimpfen 

gruß

@hupert

unflätig??
wo?

du bist doch der der hier in das BERGWERK Forum kommt und anfängt zu erzählen wie schlecht/überteuert BW ist, dass wir unsere Kohle zum fenster raushauen und uns Posertum unterstellt??

und du nennst mein Benehmen unflätig??

gehst du auch in ein porsche forum und erzählst dass ein Japanporsche (Toyota, mitsubishi...) genauso so schnell ist, weniger kostet und du Porschefahrer für Eisdielenposer hältst die ihr Geld zum Fenster rausschmeissen??

Junge, wie vermessen kann man sich verhalten??

Kritik ist hier schon oft geäußert worden, von vielen BW und Nicht-BW-Fahrern und ist auch gewünscht, aber deine Anmerkungen haben nichts neues ergeben und die Anspielungen gingen ja wohl in eine eindeutige Richtung...du bist nicht der erste bei dem es so losging und es in streit eskalierte weil diese diskussion ins nichts führt...

zum 32412504736. mal
werde glücklich mit deinem bike, du musst unsereins nicht verstehen und ich habe (und andere denke ich auch) keinen bock mehr deine fragen zu beantworten, wenn du n bisschen menschlichen verstand hättest wärst du selbst drauf gekommen oder hättest gesucht und gefunden

das habe ich jetzt aber schon wiederholt gesagt!!

mann, wegen dir habe ich jetzt bestimmt schon ne halbe stunde verschwendet


----------



## daif (12. Februar 2006)

endurance hat's auf den punkt gebracht:

Warum darf ne Rolex so teuer sein?
Warum ist ein Rolls so teuer?
Warum sind Diamanten teuer?
Warum ist essen bei Böhm teuer?
Warum... könnte man unendlich fortsetzen. Letztendlich bestimmen die Kunden den Preis. Nur der Mindestpreis wird von den Lieferanten und anderweitigen Kosten festgelegt.


----------



## Endurance (12. Februar 2006)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> mann, wegen dir habe ich jetzt bestimmt schon ne halbe stunde verschwendet


Das musst Du locker angehen und mit mehr Humor nehmen - ich reg mich über manche Dinge zwar öfter tierisch auf aber hab eh schon zu hohen Blutdruck... Hier zu "diskutieren" ist bestimmt gesünder als auf der Couch zu sitzen und Chips, Bier und Döner rein zu ziehen.


----------



## mimi3 (12. Februar 2006)

Warum sind Menschen die soviel Geld für ihr
Spielzeug ausgegeben haben soleicht  zu
provozieren.
Fahre auch das ein oder andere Poser Rad aber
denke mir immer fi... euch.


----------



## DerRoggemann (12. Februar 2006)

Na schau mal an, jetzt kommt Schwung in die Sache !
Gruß DerRoggemann


----------



## daif (12. Februar 2006)

so viel Geld?    mein BW ist viel billiger als huperts Canyon!!!
 ich reg mich über seine ignorante Einstellung auf!!

und übrigens reg ich mich gerne auf


----------



## Endurance (12. Februar 2006)

mimi3 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sind Menschen die soviel Geld für ihr
> Spielzeug ausgegeben haben soleicht  zu
> provozieren.
> Fahre auch das ein oder andere Poser Rad aber
> denke mir immer fi... euch.


Von welchen Menschen redest Du - Daimlerfahrern? Und was sollen die ... nach dem fi ich bin zu blöd ich geb's zu oder es ist einfach zu spät.
Ach ja was ist ein Poser-Rad?? Ein Rad das zum posen benutzt wird? D.h. Du fährst nicht mir Deinen "Bikes" sondern stellst Sie nur an der Eisdiele ab (womit wir wieder bei hupi wären  )?


----------



## daif (12. Februar 2006)

lassen wir's doch gut sein..

jetzt wieder normal weiter wäre nett..

auch wenn sowas manchmal belustigend ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (12. Februar 2006)

@Endurance
Tut gut zu sehen, daß du dein Bike offensichtlich artgerecht hälst...

@Roggemann
Von deinem Gewäsch kriegt selbst ne Aspirin Kopfschmerzen  ...shut up

Gruß Robert


----------



## mimi3 (13. Februar 2006)

Meine Poser  Räder sind ein knall buntes (Sunburst) Klein und
und ein geiles ziemlich neues Carbon Hardtail.
Mit den Eisdielen muß mir wohl was entgangen sein den heute war keine offen.
Wollte ja nur sagen wer was besonderes fährt wird immer schräg angesehen
und sollte auch ein wenig über den Neidern stehn.


----------



## Endurance (13. Februar 2006)

mimi3 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte ja nur sagen wer was besonderes fährt wird immer schräg angesehen
> und sollte auch ein wenig über den Neidern stehn.


Du meinst er sollte den Neid elegant überhören. Über den Neidern stehn will man doch gar nicht, das wäre ja wieder überheblich


----------



## Fretchen (13. Februar 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> @Daif
> 
> Gereizt?
> 
> ...



Nerv bitte nich hier die Leutz, Hupi

Außerdem solltest Du ma genauer lesen: ich hatte mich nur als Hahn getarnt
Glaubst Du ich mach mir die Mühe mich umzumelden, wenn meine bessere Hälfte schon angemeldet is?


----------



## highflyhahn (13. Februar 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Der Stückzahlaspekt ist sicher völlig richtig, aber doch kein Kaufargument und wenn geringe Stückzahlen oder die "Seltenheit" eines erworbenen Bikes doch ein Kaufargument sind, dann endet das ja doch schon wieder vor der ach so berüchtigten Eisdiele...
> 
> Habt ihr eure BW eigentlich alle zum Vorzeigen oder fahrt ihr gelegentlich auch damit?



au man was ein gewäsch....erstmal....ich fahr nen canyon es9 und das ist auch gut so...und meine frau fährt ein bergwerk in einem rosa soooo geil das würde canyon  nie hinbekommen weil es massenräder sind, dass solltest du dir bei allen kommentaren immer vor augen halten (vor allem wegen dem preis....)...und ich weiß ja net wann du dein canyon gekauft hast....ich letztes jahr und hab ewig über den bestelltermin hinaus gewartet und war am ende ziemlich angepisst...merkste was??? überall gibt es das eine oder andere problem....wir fahren eigentlich eher mit unseren rädern sonst wären die risse im pulver wohl auch net so schnell da gewesen... 
und zum abschluß noch eins...ich bin der meinung jeder sollte das rad fahren mit dem er am besten klar kommt und schnell ist...denk dran wenn dich das nächste mal am berg (ubhill) einer mit seinem 18kg santa cruz downhill-monster überhohlt... 
ach so und stell dir vor ich bin als canyon fahrer sogar mitglied im bw-union forum und ziemlich nett aufgenommen worden....  
ja ja sachen gibts....tse tse.....


----------



## daif (13. Februar 2006)

passt schon, also für mich ist die sache gegessen...
hat mich nur tierisch angenervt in dem moment, deswegen musste ich es kommentieren....

für mich ist es beendet....

eigentlich verstehen sich hier ja alle, bis auf einen 

grüße an alle,
egal was fürn bike sie fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subraid (13. Februar 2006)

mimi3 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte ja nur sagen wer was besonderes fährt wird immer schräg angesehen
> und sollte auch ein wenig über den Neidern stehn.



Da gibt's doch diesen schönen Spruch, der IMHO gut zu diesem Thema passt:

"Neid muß man sich erarbeiten, Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt"


----------



## raffic (15. Februar 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Schwamm drüber Jungs und nix für ungut. Vielleicht können wir ja mal nen Eis drüber essen gehen
> .



Hört sich gut an dann können wir ja auch noch mal richtig vor der Eisdiele posen mit unseren super spitzenmäßigen unübertroffenen Bergwerk-Bikes.


----------



## Eisenfaust (18. Februar 2006)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> endurance hat's auf den punkt gebracht:
> 
> Warum darf ne Rolex so teuer sein?
> Warum ist ein Rolls so teuer?
> ...



... den Gedanken zuende führen.

Es gibt vor allem hierzulande immer mehr Zeitgenossen, die über sehr kurze Zeit mit vielen Worthülsen ein Marken-Image herbeipredigen wollen! Die Absahnermentalität ist allgegenwärtig und nicht selten drängte sich bei diversen 'Made in Germany'-Propheten, auch aus der Radsportindustrie, dieses Verdachtsmoment förmlich auf! Qualität hat ihren Preis und manifestiert sich nicht durch Schönrederei. Lokalpatriotismus ist wichtig, weil er Innovation, Kapital und soziale Integrität hierzulande fixiert! Natürlich kaufe ich lieber 'deusch', aber wenn offenkundig wird, daß 'Made in germany' nur meinen Geldbeutel schröpft und der Gegenwert von Produkten aus dem Ausland haushoch überlegen ist, frage ich mich auch, wem ich mein Geld in den Rachen werfe.

Bislang bin ich mit meinem BW-Rahmen mehr als zufrieden, obwohl ich einige Designschwächen festgestellt habe (Mercury 2004), die andere Hersteller längst behoben haben. Das betrifft das nicht querovalisierte Unterrohr und der Zuggegenhalter für die Schaltung hinten, der den Zug so schräg führt, daß dieser sich ins Alu des Gegenhalters frißt! Das darf einfach nicht sein! 

Und die Frage, warum Diamanten so teuer sind, ist hier definitiv deplatziert!


----------



## Eisenfaust (18. Februar 2006)

Fretchen schrieb:
			
		

> Am 12.01. habe ich mein Faunus in die Arme geschlossen und jetzt schon sowas.
> Die Risse sind in der Pulverbeschichtung - der Klarlack darüber ist in Ordnung.
> 
> Ich hoffe für Bergwerk, dass es ein Einzelfall ist.
> ...



Weiß zufällig jemand, ob Bergwerk einen neuen Pulverbeschichter konsultiert? Ich erinnere mich noch, daß der Lack der BW-Bikes stets als besonders zäh und haltbar gepriesen wurde - wobei das abhängig vom jeweiligen Pulverbeschichter ist.


----------



## Torsten (22. Februar 2006)

So, da es nicht mehr um das eigentliche Thema geht...  und Ihr Euch hier nur gegenseitig "anmacht", macht das bitte woanders, aber nicht hier

== CLOSED ==

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------

